# garden eels



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

can garden eels be kept singularly? Or will it need company and without it it will stop eating(like my glass catfish)


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought I had a pic of mine in my saltwater pics. I have a 4 footer. I adore it. I worry all the time about it as it is gorgeous. Do know that they will escape from almost any tank. You must have a full canopy or don't even try it. Mine eats copepods and leftovers late at night. I've had it for almost a year. I've had the plain white one, swam through my overflows into my sump and met my skimmer. I've had the banded one and it found the powerhead in the tank... I now have had the big guy for a year with no problems. He is alsoa banded eel. These are also known as snake head eels. They need a DSB as they will bury themselves during the day. I say nothing less than a 75g 4' tank.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw you asked me about the eel about a month back in 
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1028


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Mike i dident know that was a garden eel.
garden eels dont reach 4 feet :? 
im talking about these
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=123&N=0
They reach 1 foot and even though live aquaria says they need a 100 gallon tank i would keep one in a 30.
the reason i am asking about garden eels is because i was looking at the diversden yesterday and they had this orange striped garden eel and it was so good looking it made me think about not doing a 15 gallon
And by the way things arent looking good for my saltwater tank,I talked to current and the people i bought the fixture from and i wont beable to get a new one because i dont have the original box. also there was a theif in my house the other day so im down 100+ dallors so my future salty tank isent looking good


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. 


The garden eels come in many shapes and sizes. Those particular eels in CAPTIVITY may max out around 14" according to Foster and Smith, mine is a WC. I'd love to see an orange one.

Seriously anything smaller than a 75g is a no no. No eel should be kept in a tank at any size length in under a 75g.


----------



## L's bells (Oct 23, 2006)

hgfihducueuwc


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

''hgfihducueuwc'' :?


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i've never heard of any garden eel reaching lengths of more than 2 feet, are you sure you're not confusing them with snake eels?


----------

